# Vintage meters



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

back then that was the cadilliac line back then.:laughing::laughing::laughing: really neat though i have a couple like that almost screw up proof!


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

We have Simpson Multimeters and ammeters at school that look just like that one.


----------

